
Using the Best Date Format - MJSplot_author
http://xqt2.com/p/tiny_date_encoder.html
======
Zekio
YYYY/MM/DD is the best format(edit: it's the same one used in article ofc),
since it is also sort-able

~~~
MJSplot_author
I like YYYY-MM-DD as it is also sortable and doesn't require any escaping as a
file name on windows or Linux. It's part of ISO8601.

~~~
Zekio
slashes or dashes makes no difference to me, still the most readable formats,
since we are used to the biggest number first, from our numbering system :)

